# 4500 hydraulic screen



## James1586 (Sep 12, 2010)

I got my tractor back from a friend yesterday and the hydraulics weren't working quite right. There was a humming/buzzing sound coming from somewhere and the FEL and backhoe were really jerky and weak. I checked the fluid, added 3 gallons (!) but it didn't help.

I found this forum this morning, did some reading and decided to start turning wrenches. I started at the pump, looking for the screen. I had changed the filter not long ago, so decided to save that for last. I noticed that the rubber manifold had been collapsed, somewhat confirming the possibility of a clogged screen. It turns out that the screen is not at or near the pump. I traced the suction tube to the rear case and removed it, followed not rapidly enough by re-attaching it and draining the fluid (duh).

Upon removal of the suction tube, I could feel the screen, but could not remove it. It will not just pull out. On the opposite side of the case is a plate that when removed will allow the screen to be removed from that side. The screen was covered with a layer of gray slime and some other debris. Cleaned it thoroughly, reassembled and refilled with new fluid.

Problem solved. I just wanted to thank the forum and add my experience for anybody else needing the info.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, Welcome to the forum James and hope you pull up a tractor seat and stick around!


----------



## James1586 (Sep 12, 2010)

Will do. I'm almost always stuck somewhere, and this place seems better than most. Thanks.


----------



## Dobie12 (Oct 9, 2013)

James1586 said:


> I got my tractor back from a friend yesterday and the hydraulics weren't working quite right. There was a humming/buzzing sound coming from somewhere and the FEL and backhoe were really jerky and weak. I checked the fluid, added 3 gallons (!) but it didn't help.
> 
> I found this forum this morning, did some reading and decided to start turning wrenches. I started at the pump, looking for the screen. I had changed the filter not long ago, so decided to save that for last. I noticed that the rubber manifold had been collapsed, somewhat confirming the possibility of a clogged screen. It turns out that the screen is not at or near the pump. I traced the suction tube to the rear case and removed it, followed not rapidly enough by re-attaching it and draining the fluid (duh).
> 
> ...


Hello. I’m having the same issue. Any photos of the screen location?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/78194/referrer/search/pgId/240214345


----------

